# 500k Budget -Perth



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi there- 

I'm hoping to gain some insight into family and budget friendly suburbs of Perth WA. 
We are a young(ish) couple. 4 kids (3 months to 16yrs) And hoping to find very family friendly neighborhoods in our price range. (Max 500k- I know it's not a lot- but all we'll be able to afford for our first home)
Were renting for the first year and hope to keep our oldest in the same school once we purchase. 

Max 1 1/2 hours out from Perth's domestic airport. 
Love a bit of land- enough for a pool/garden/play area/fruit trees
Good gov schools- hoping not to pay for private. 
Low crime
Areas to avoid? 

Kids are our life- we'll do without frills so they can attend good schools and be in a safe area. 

Tall order I imagine. ;p 

Any suggestions are sooo appreciated. Thanks in advance!
<3
Tara


----------



## Joyjoywa (Jun 12, 2013)

With your budget the thing you may have to sacrifice is land size. 700 m2 blocks are considered large these days. Unfortunately the best govt schools are also in expensive suburbs most often. Rossmoyne svhool district is very good, near bullcreek.
Suburbs to avoid ... , armadale, balga, nollamara, ghiraween, midland. Koondoola. I would also avoid using the armadale/midland public transport system, crime on an almost daily basis there.
Your budget will get you more north of the river than south of the river. If you truly want some space you will have to go over an hour away from perth. Mandurah / rockingham have some nice parts. Best of luck.


----------



## Foxilady (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the insight- 
Bit crushed to hear about land size.  was hoping to get away from that here in the states. 
Can change the house- not the size of the lot. Suppose we'll look further out if need be. 
I'm off to look at these neighborhoods. <3 
Thanks again


----------



## Joyjoywa (Jun 12, 2013)

I forgot to mention east of perth there's 'the hills' as its known, kalamunda and roleystone. You can get a decent bit of land there, also the swan valley has some nice areas with larger parcels of land, to be honest I don't know about the schools there, and some parts are on the border with some of the bad areas I listed before. I would also avoid Ellenbrook and Banksia Grove, I know people who live there and don't like it.
Most Aussies prefer to live along the coast, I'm moving back there this year from the states and also have a young family. I'm looking at Alkimos and yanchep area, north of the river, there's a lot of new infrastructure going in over the next few years. Such a pity that 500 k won't get much in perth these days . Hope you can find what your looking for


----------

